# Help me start doing Rhinestone Decoration



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

So I have been doing Screen printing up to 6 colors for about a year and heat transfer printing with my Versacamm for digital full color prints for anout 2 years. I want to start doing some Rhinestone Decorations. I have been told that i dont really need and engraver to create the templates for the Rhinestone design. I have been told that i can use my Versacam to cut the templates. 
is this true? if so.. 
what kind of material do i have to use to cut the templates? is there any type of *Stone Stencil Material?
*
I have also been told that I don't really need the R-wear Software for my versacamm to create the template, that I can just use a circle patern using Illustrator? is this true? 

Any info? thanks for your help in advance


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

If you can cut vinyl on your Versacamm, then yes it is true. You don't NEED rhinestone software, but it is sure easier, in my opinion, than doing it on Illy or CorelDraw. There are lots of threads here on doing it with CorelDraw, but I don't recall any about doing it with Illustrator. I don't use either of those very well, so don't rely on me for that. I use the DAS system, for rhinestones and everything else I do. Since you've been in the business so long, that may be a bit much for you. You probably already have software for cutting, designing, etc. There is a new, low priced software available called FunTime Rhinestones 2010. I think it's about $150 bucks. Check out some of the threads here about it. I don't know if it will cut directly to your Versacamm, but you can always do the rhinestone design in the software and then export as an eps to what ever cutting software you use. As far as the stencil material, DAS undoubtedly has the best material around for cutting stencils. It's a little pricey, but they did just reduce it some, but it wins hands down for ease of use and weeding. On some of my one time jobs, I will use the Hartco 425 sandblast material. It is much cheaper and will do the job. You have to play with it more, but it is usable.

There are also lots of places to get rhinestones with good quality and pricing. There are a few others, along with myself, who import their own stones and resell at retail and wholesale prices. There are also several highly recommended other suppliers of rhinestons. A search of the forum might help in that area too. 

I love the rhinestones. I've put them on everything from picture frames to basketball warmups to softball jerseys. I must warn you though, it can be addictive. Good luck


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome Information Slick , thank you so much! I can see how Rhinestone can be addictive, Once I get do to my first one i will probably want to put Rhinestone on every design I produce.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, I also own the DAS rhinestone system. LOVE IT! It's easy and the markup is crazy. For example, I did a dance teams logo, the word "Express" in rhinestones. Underneath it I did a second line of text "dance & acrobatics" in a silver glitter film. Cost of the tank was $3.15, cost of the stones was $.75, cost of the glitter film was $.10. Add in the cost of the transfer tape, etc $.25. for a total of $4.25 a shirt. Tanks sold for $24 a piece. Sold 50 tanks. total cost $212 TOtAL Profit $987 !!!!!!! Not a bad days work 

Kathy Mac


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

BLING!! BLING!!

Hey, anyone know how to say "Bling" in another language? I bet that would make a cool shirt design


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> BLING!! BLING!!
> 
> Hey, anyone know how to say "Bling" in another language? I bet that would make a cool shirt design


I think bling is one of those words that is spelled the same in all languages because it is slang rather than a "real word". Go to Google and use their translation tool.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

As you need help just let us know what you need, and we will help,, where we can, 
Welcome to Bling land lol


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know a supplier who have *Czech Preciosa *and delivers internationally?* 
*


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LaylaG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know a supplier who have *Czech Preciosa *and delivers internationally?


I'm not sure about the shipping internationally, but this supplier sells Czech Preciosa - Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

allhamps said:


> If you can cut vinyl on your Versacamm, then yes it is true. You don't NEED rhinestone software, but it is sure easier, in my opinion, than doing it on Illy or CorelDraw. There are lots of threads here on doing it with CorelDraw, but I don't recall any about doing it with Illustrator. I don't use either of those very well, so don't rely on me for that. I use the DAS system, for rhinestones and everything else I do. Since you've been in the business so long, that may be a bit much for you. You probably already have software for cutting, designing, etc. There is a new, low priced software available called FunTime Rhinestones 2010. I think it's about $150 bucks. Check out some of the threads here about it. I don't know if it will cut directly to your Versacamm, but you can always do the rhinestone design in the software and then export as an eps to what ever cutting software you use. As far as the stencil material, DAS undoubtedly has the best material around for cutting stencils. It's a little pricey, but they did just reduce it some, but it wins hands down for ease of use and weeding. On some of my one time jobs, I will use the Hartco 425 sandblast material. It is much cheaper and will do the job. You have to play with it more, but it is usable.
> 
> There are also lots of places to get rhinestones with good quality and pricing. There are a few others, along with myself, who import their own stones and resell at retail and wholesale prices. There are also several highly recommended other suppliers of rhinestons. A search of the forum might help in that area too.
> 
> I love the rhinestones. I've put them on everything from picture frames to basketball warmups to softball jerseys. I must warn you though, it can be addictive. Good luck


I thought I read somewhere that DAS would only sell you their supplies if you had one of their systems...is that true? When cutting the stencil material, does it require a different blade than the one used on regular vinyl?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That is correct. I just checked their website. They will sell the loose rhinestones to anyone, but you have to own their system to buy the other supplied, ie the stencil material.

Cutting the stencil material or Hartco 425 will require a 60 degree blade.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi

Here are a couple of U-tube links that show rhinestone designs being designed on inkscape (at least two of the are inkscape). Inkscape is good for outline designs but off hand I don't know if it will "fill" an area with rhinestones or not. One thing about inkscape is that it is free so it is a good way to dabble with the rhinestones to see if they are popular or not.

Kim

YouTube - Making A Rhinestone Template with the Black Cat Cutter (can't remember if this uses inkscape or not)
YouTube - Rhinestone designs using interpolate sub-paths part 1
YouTube - Rhinestone Designs in Inkscape using Interpolate Sub-Paths Part 2.
YouTube - Rhinestone Designs in Inkscape using Interpolate Sub-Paths Part 3


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Kim, this is great information. There are a lot of folks who have been tuning in to the Forum about whether or not they want to try the rhinestone business. The use of the free software (the first video does say it uses Inkscape), can give them a means to make a few designs and see if they will sell, before making a bigger investment.

Thanks a bunch.


----------

